# Blanket Chest



## SketchUp Guru (8 Mar 2008)

Long story short: Father-in-law wants to make a blanket chest for SWMBO. He's got Parkinson's and shouldn't be using power tools. Well, any tools, really. He bought some low quality walnut in the rough had it dried and planed to 3/4". Ripped it himself--he said with his tablesaw but I suspect he used a beaver and glued the boards together. Together is a term I use loosely. More like, "glued in loose formation." After glue up had panels sanded with a big drum sander to a hair over 5/8. That wasn't enough to totally level the panels but that's where they stopped. In the process some of the boards parted company. Glue beads looked as if they'd been allowed to dry before the mating (just friends, thanks) board was offered up. Brought wood to me to have panels cut to length. He was planning to run the grain on the end panels vertically and horizontally on the front, back and top. Butt joints with glue at the corners in his plan, too.

I talked him out of the vertical grain, got him out of my shop and had a good look at the wood. Spoke with SWMBO about the situation. Asked if she wanted me to cut the good stuff free so I could build her a cigar box. She wants blanket chest. "For a doll house?" I asked. Got the look, backed out of the room.

We were able to get more low quality walnut from the in-laws. That coupled with some white oak ought to get her something like this.






Still picking through the walnut. Do you think there'd be any problem with gluing up 1/2" wide strips to make the panels? :lol:


----------



## Slim (8 Mar 2008)

I think that's beautiful Dave. Really pleasing shape.

How did you get the background out of focus?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (8 Mar 2008)

Thanks Simon. It's a render in Kerkythea. I set the lens focal length to 75mm, aperture almost wide open. First time playing with Depth of Field.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Mar 2008)

Here's a better one. Lens Samples set to 10.


----------



## wizer (10 Mar 2008)

I really like the design Dave. Would you post a pic when it's complete?


----------



## Slim (10 Mar 2008)

Right, that's it! I am definately going to learn Kerkythea. Podium definately can't do that. Great work Dave.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Mar 2008)

Thank you gentlemen.



WiZeR":3iv55wnf said:


> I really like the design Dave. Would you post a pic when it's complete?



I will. If I can remember the camera, I'll do some progress shots as well. The one I'm going to build will be a bit shorter side to side than this one.


----------



## tim (10 Mar 2008)

Dave

That's a great image. Is the material file for the QS oak available anywhere?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## mailee (10 Mar 2008)

GOOD LORD DAVE! I almost thought it was the photograph you had taken until I read the post! That really is fantastic, I too will have to get to grips with Kerkythea when I have more time on my hands, that is impressive indeed! :shock:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Mar 2008)

tim":uk68ctmj said:


> Dave
> 
> That's a great image. Is the material file for the QS oak available anywhere?
> 
> ...



Thank you. Yes, the QS oak material is availble. It's on my computer.  Send me your e-mail address via PM and I'll send you the material.



mailee":uk68ctmj said:


> GOOD LORD DAVE! I almost thought it was the photograph you had taken until I read the post! That really is fantastic, I too will have to get to grips with Kerkythea when I have more time on my hands, that is impressive indeed!



Thank you. Kerkythea really isn't that hard. I'm sure no expert but I get passable results.


----------

